# Dxgkrnl.sys BSOD



## dustyshiv (May 23, 2009)

Guys,

Runnin into this weird BSOD which states that the fault was from Dxgkrnl.sys

Happens only when I am folding.

Have two 9800 GTXs on stock frequencies and on 185.85 Geforce Drivers. One of them is watercooled and the other runs at 100% fan speed during folding. Temps on both cards average between 60-68. So thts not the issue. I am also running WCG on all four cores of my phenom 9950 at stock frequencies. Temps avg at 45-49 on full load. On Vista Ultimate 32-bit. Powered by Corsair HX620W PSU.

Tried completely uninstalling the driver with your uninstaller pro and reinstalled. Installed the latest dx9c March 2009 update. Still keep getting BSOD. The reason that frustrates me the most is that I go to work with my comp on. And after 9 hrs or so when I come back, I find that my rig is sitting idle on a BSOD. Waste of time and power.

Appreciate any suggestions and workarounds!!

Regards,
Shiv


----------



## kyle2020 (May 23, 2009)

any overclocks applied to the cards?


----------



## dustyshiv (May 23, 2009)

Kyle...just edited my post. Both cards run at stock frequencies. Use EVGA precision to monitor the cards temp and fan on one of them.


----------



## kyle2020 (May 23, 2009)

Ok, have you tried booting into safemode and removing all traces of Direct X from your system?


----------



## dustyshiv (May 23, 2009)

Directx doesnt show up in my uninstaller's list and also doesnt show up in windows list of programs so that I can remove. Further, would it be safe to remove an essential component like directx??


----------



## kyle2020 (May 23, 2009)

Im sure that as long as you install the most recent update straight after it would be fine.


----------



## dustyshiv (May 23, 2009)

Kyle,

Please advice on tips to uninstall directx from my system.


----------



## Mussels (May 23, 2009)

dont worry about uninstalling directX. just run the latest redistributable to update it - and you've done that.


My guess is that your ram or northbridge is overheating or unstable, and the dll error has you looking in the wrong place. that dll is likely to error, simply because it would be in use while your machine is folding.


----------



## dustyshiv (May 23, 2009)

Have a dominator air flow fan on my Dominators. I measured the temps with a Scythe wireless thermometer. Temp with fans on was about 36-38 DegreeC. The northbridge has the stock Gigabyte heatsink with heatpipes. Temps here were about 60-66 Degree C. All these were measured when dual instances of folding on GPU and WCG on four cores were running.Should I be worried about those temps?
Other than using NB and VRM waterblock (spoilt my previous GB-DS4H mobo cos I over tightened those screws that retain the WB on to the NB), is there any other way to bring the temps on my NB down?


----------



## Mussels (May 23, 2009)

zip tie/screw a 40mm fan onto it. are you sure your rams stable, you've manually set voltages and timings?


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (May 23, 2009)

Try taking the side off your case and pointing a big fan into it.


----------



## dustyshiv (May 23, 2009)

Took a screenie...






SPD says to set the ram timings as 5-5-5-15-2T @2.1V But if I manually, set these timings, system wont post.  If I set it to Auto, system recognizes the timings as shown in the image. Further I am not able to run these domies in Dual Channel mode @1066MHz...I think due to AMD CPU limitation feature that enables it to run modules greater than 800MHz @ one DIMM per channel. Reduced the frequency to 800, still no Dual channel mode...Guess Im stuck with single channel mode.

Anyways...How do I make sure RAMs stable?? Prime again??


----------



## Mussels (May 23, 2009)

your ram is in single channel, which is a fail in itself. that'll halve your memory speeds.

Your memory timings are set to 5-7-7-24 when they should be 5-5-5-18, which leads me to beleive you still havent set memory voltage and timings manually like you should have.


ah you did an edit or something, more text. let me put it this way: if you cant even run dual channel or stock clocks, either your ram, your CPU's memory controller or your motherboard is FUBAR. you have a hardware problem in the mix. you can try updating your BIOS to see what happens, but this isnt a minor issue anymore.


----------



## dustyshiv (May 23, 2009)

Did the bios update....Still the same!! I had a similar problem on my previous board. GA-MA-790GP DS4H. Wasnt able to run these dominators in dual channel mode. But Gigabyte website also mentions that Due to AMD CPU limitation feature, modules running @ frequencies more than 800MHz are supported one DIMM per channel. I dont understand wheres the hardware failure.


----------



## Mussels (May 23, 2009)

dustyshiv said:


> Did the bios update....Still the same!! I had a similar problem on my previous board. GA-MA-790GP DS4H. Wasnt able to run these dominators in dual channel mode. But Gigabyte website also mentions that Due to AMD CPU limitation feature, modules running @ frequencies more than 800MHz are supported one DIMM per channel. I dont understand wheres the hardware failure.



you have ram thats designed to run at 1066Mhz in dual channel at 5-5-5-18, and in order to get stability you had to drop to single channel 5-7-7-24. Thats severely wrong there. The minute you were unable to run stock speeds, you should have started looking at the hardware as if it was faulty.

i mean come on, you're having BSOD's and you have ram thats faulty and not working properly. draw a conclusion from the provided evidence.


----------



## dustyshiv (May 23, 2009)

Yeah..I understand..Point Noted!! I got a couple of brand new Kingston KVRs 800 MHz sticks to test out. But still...unable to run them in dual channel mode. I think its the memory controller thts gone bad. If u were me..what would u do?
a) Go for a phenomII with same mobo and ram
b)Go for a core i7 system.  I mean...if I do buy a new processor and this single channel thing does happen, then i would have to go for a new mobo and ram anyways. I would do better with an i7 system....


----------



## Fitseries3 (May 23, 2009)

i say try it on win 7 with the 185 drivers. i bet it goes away.


----------



## dustyshiv (May 23, 2009)

But  what about the hardware failure tht Mussels was referrin to.. Cant run in dual channel mode and random BSODs...I worried about my rig. My question was regarding the memory controller on the cpu. could tht be the culprit.
Should i go for the new phenom 2 or new i7...thts buggin me.

FT..If I try to put the mem. in Dual Channel mode, system wont even post.


----------



## Fitseries3 (May 23, 2009)

could be bad cpu or bad memory.


----------



## Chicken Patty (May 23, 2009)

have you tried running memtest?  Download Hirens boot cd (google it please)

Then burn it into a cd, boot from it and run memtest for at least four hours.  That'll test your RAM out.

Do you get any BSOD while not folding?  Perhaps while running a stress test or something?


----------



## Mussels (May 24, 2009)

since the memory controllers on the CPU its highly unlikely to be the mobo, you should try and get your hands on another CPU for testing.


----------

